# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood test results

## bigchapa

Just finished week 9 of test e 250 twice and week and hgh 3 iu's a day. Just looking for some input on results. My stats are
43 yrs old 
160 lbs 
15 % bf
Diet in check.

----------


## kelkel

Total test looks good but I'd think your free T would be higher, if I'm reading it correctly. Nothing else alarming other than your Vit D level sucks. Start supplementing with maybe 5K per day and test it again when you pull BW 8 weeks after pct. Great hematocrit level.

----------


## bigchapa

Yeah same thing the doc said when he was going over them. Told me to take 5000 a day. He asked how I was feeling because my test level was so high. I told him great, I came clean with him because he's not just a GP he's A4M cert. he was pretty cool and said he would help watch my levels. Got him to write a script for test, but said he couldn't for the Hgh.

----------


## kelkel

Just noticed you did not pull and E2 Sensitive Assay? Important to know on cycle!
Even if he wrote you the script for hgh odds are insurance would not pay anyway and the price via a pharmacy is ludicrous.

----------


## bigchapa

Is there anything I need to have checked so I know for next time?

----------


## kelkel

Main things after cycle would be:

Test total
Test free
CBC
CMP
E2 Sensitive
LH & FSH (these show your pituitary function. It all starts in your hypothalamus and pituitary)
Lipids

These ^^ would suffice. Anything else is icing on the cake. Checking your D as discussed would be smart as well so you can see what 5K per day will do for you.

----------


## bigchapa

Great thank for giving me more knowledge.

----------


## RickyReed

I wasn't able to get to the doctor today yet I am going to definitely get there in the morning and I will try and send the attachment to you with my results from when she first took my blood work, that would be all I have She hasn't taken a new test yet, she is going to do that in 2 weeks so is there anything I need to do before then so as my blood work will come back ok?

----------

